# "spritzy" Pinot Noir question? Am I getting double talked?



## St Allie (Dec 6, 2009)

have stuck this question here..as the most suitable forum for it.

Commercial Pinot Noir carbonated ? this isn't usual surely? It's the first time I have ever come across it and thought the winery may have had a problem degassing the batch.

I bought a bottle of "Devil's Staircase pinot noir 2008‏" from "Rockburn Winery NZ"

On opening it , there was a definite Co2 problem.. Have emailed the company and they refer to it as 'spritziness'. And go on to defend it by stating

' The Devil's Staircase Pinot Noir form 2008 naturally has a relatively high level of dissolved CO2, it is not suffering from any microbial growth or other fault, and perception of the spritzyness varies a lot from customer to customer, often having a lot to do with the storage of the bottle prior to opening it. Suffice to say it has proved very popular on Air New Zealand international flights, where you might expect it to be most obvious!'


There's nothing on the bottle to indicate 'spritziness" and it was definately unpleasant to my palate. I have tipped the rest of the bottle down the sink anyway.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2009)

Ive had a few commercial wines that were gassy like what yu have stated which led me to believe that maybe I detect this more then others and cant stand it hence the reason I go as far asI do in degassing my wnes.


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2009)

I would have either decanted it or let it "breath" for 30+ minutes.
Something is wrong and they won't admit it blaming you for poor refrigeration . 
I would not buy anything from that winery again.


----------



## St Allie (Dec 6, 2009)

heheh Wade..

I was thinking that their comment was funny..

"Suffice to say it has proved very popular on Air New Zealand international flights, where you might expect it to be most obvious!'"

trap 200 people on an aeroplane for up to 24 hours.. and they'll drink anything..!

ok .. ok .. I know I'm being unreasonable .. however.. what has that got to do with my original comment as to gassiness?



Allie

OH and Tom?.. I bought the wine on the way to an impromptu BBQ at a friends place.. so it had been in my hands for half an hour.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2009)

There are plenty of people who actually like it that way as weve had our share of people asking for this sprightliness without carbing and needing C02 systems. I dont think it was a Pinot though I believe it was an Italian wine.


----------



## St Allie (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, I wish they had written slight carbonation or 'spritzyness" on the bottle.. I wouldn't have bought it if they had..

That's life!

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2009)

And yet the people who like this type of wine dont know either!


----------



## rawlus (Dec 7, 2009)

in minor defense of the winery, there are some wines and wineries that do intentionally leave a bit of dissolved CO2 in them... sometimes for acidity sake, sometimes for style.
iv'e had italian gavis that have been frizzante, i've had portugese vino verde that has had the hint of co2 on the tongue, but no real bubbles in the glass, i've had some australian reds with sparkly - mostly shiraz.
not saying that is truly what the winery was going for, but if they are defending their position i would tend to believe them as any winery i have known, if the wine does not turn out as they intended, they take it back no questions or at the very least apologize profusely.

i agree though, usually it appears on the bottle in some way as frizzante or sparkling or something along those lines. tho the vino verde i've had in that style makes no mention on either. personally i think the sparkling is nice when paired with the right foods... something greasy/fatty, like chinese take-out or delivery pizza.


----------



## St Allie (Dec 7, 2009)

fair enough Rawlus,

it was unexpected to say the least..which is why I posted about it.

A first for me, prefer my reds to be uncarbonated.

Allie


----------



## Green Mountains (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd say that there response to you was akin to somebody tripping over there own feet and then covering themselves with an "I meant to do that" comment.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 8, 2009)

LOLOLI have never heard of people parring with Chineese take out or pizza. I thought BEER prred with these 2 or Coca Cola


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 8, 2009)

With some take away shops, beer or wine plus the greasy food would equal a long night in the can. 
But from the right places, wine and take away food is great.


----------

